
Show HN: Cloud-based GIF editor to augment any video - anonfunction
https://gifs.com/?source=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpuGdkZ6ovU
======
GifsOfficial
Hi all! We're the team behind gifs.com. Would love to answer any questions,
and take any feedback requests!

------
kobbad
Great work guys! Definitely the smoothest way to make gifs I've found

~~~
GifsOfficial
Thanks so much for the kind words kobbad!

------
austinjv
LOVE the new editor. Good work guys!

------
tzhong
Well-done product. Love this a lot.

~~~
GifsOfficial
Thank you Tzhong <3\. Appreciate the kind words.

